# Revised Advertisement Policy - Effective 1/1/2010



## Bob Hubbard

*Revised Advertisement Policy
Effective 1/1/2010*

Post in the right place!
* Event Notices are ONLY allowed in the "Seminars, Camps, Events & Tournaments" section unless you have permission from the Administrators.
* Event Notices are free to post for the following: Staff / Advisor / Mentor / Supporting Member / Gold Key Member
* All others will be charged a fee of $200US or 50% of the highest ticket, whichever is greater. 
* Payment must be received before you post or your thread will be deleted. Contact Bob Hubbard for payment details -before- posting.
* We reserve the right to refuse any ad for any reason.
* All postings must include full details, not just a flyer and are subject to all MartialTalk Terms of Service.
* The onus is on the advertiser to ensure that event advertisements comply with MT's TOS as no refunds will be given for those that do not comply.
* For events with a maximum cost of less than $20, we may offer to allow you to advertise for no cost if you contribute significantly to the forum in ways other than advertising. This is down to Admin discretion, so contact us if your event is low-cost and you have posted more than 50 times in the last 2 weeks.
* Charity event advertisements require proof that the event is in aid of the charity.
* Repeated postings, cross posting, or other abuse of these policy's may subject you to staff action up to and including loss of access.



All For Sale or Help Wanted posts are to go in the Advertizing sections under the appropriate heading. 
This is free to all members. 


News items that -do not- involve event/seminar/camp/tournament notices may be placed by any member in the following forums:
The NewsRoom - Press releases and items of a news nature             
Member Announcements - Toot your own horn, brag about your students, or announce your new book/video.
These are free to all members to spread your news.


----------



## Mark Jordan

Noted


----------

